# My Cichlid Is Choking!!



## fishfreak (Dec 5, 2006)

HELP ME!! I THINK MY SEVERUM CICHLID HAS SWALLOWED GRAVEL!! It keeps trying to cough something up and it has changed a very weird color!! Its stomach looks very full and it has been playing with the plants and gravel lately. It can't eat, it just spits food out! I think it is going to die!!!!!!


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Dont worry unless it hasnt removed it in a few days. if you try to remove it you can often do more harm than good.

If it cant get it out you can try using a make shift tool to push from under his gill and push it out that way. I wouldnt recomend do this unless you know some about there gills.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Is he still in trouble ??
I've had fish do that before, you can decrease his stress & sedate him by adding 1 drop per gal of Clove oil, then try using tweezers "if" you can see the rock. If not, there's not a whole lot you can do for him  
The clove oil wears off as soon as you put him back into clean water.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

It's not your gravel, you've simply fed your severum too much. Cut down his food.


----------

